# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Bij anticonceptie wordt terecht de verantwoording bij de vrouw gelegd

## Petra717

Anticonceptie is in de huidige westerse cultuur waarin we leven niet meer weg te denken. Er zijn verschillende manieren om ons te beschermen tegen (ongewenste) zwangerschappen en/of SOA's. 
De bekendste manieren vragen om actie aan de vrouw. We horen over het algemeen weinig over de manieren die vragen om actie van de man (uitgezonderd het condoom). 

De stellingen die ik deze maand voor jullie in petto heb: 

*Bij anticonceptie wordt terecht de verantwoording grotendeels bij de vrouw gelegd.

Er zou meer aandacht voor anticonceptie mogen komen waar actie van de man wordt vereist.*

Tegenwoordig zijn er ondanks de vele manieren van anticonceptie nog velen 'tiener moeders'.

*Er heerst nog een taboe bij jongeren (onder de 18 jaar) betreft anticonceptie
Zo ja, hoe kunnen we deze taboe verminderen?* 


Ben ook deze maand weer heel benieuwd naar jullie mening! 

Toodles,
petra

----------


## Mirjam666

Ik ben de pil wel eens een keer vergeten in de vakantie.
Toen de menstruatie weg bleef,kreeg ik een flinke uitbrander van mijn man.
Op mijn antwoord dat een liefhebbende man zijn vrouw wel eens mocht helpen 
herinneren ,vooral in de vakantie,had hij geen antwoord,keek mij alleen maar schaapachtig aan!
Zeker noooooooit bij hem op gekomen ?
Gelukkig is het met een sisser afgelopen,maar hij heeft er wel wat van geleerd.
Mirjam666

----------


## Maro2

Waarom vrouwen meestal?
We hebben al genoeg aan menstruatie en kinderen krijgen. Als toegift de overgang.

----------


## Riekepiek

Ik vind dat deze verantwoordelijkheid ook bij de man moet liggen. Er moet voor de man ook zo'n soort pil komen. 
Ik sluit me helemaal aan bij de reactie hierboven!!! We hebben al zoveel ! Al is het krijgen van kinderen wel een erg leuke gift  :Smile:  .... Wel jammer wat er aan vooraf gaat (lees ongesteldheid)

----------


## Petra717

En hoe zouden we dat dan kunnen doen? 
Hoe kunnen we de mannen meer betrekken bij de anticonceptie?

Ik vind sowieso dat er meer aandacht mag besteeds worden aan de opties voor de man. Vraag een gemiddelde Nederlander, maar wat allemaal de opties zijn voor de man om zwangerschap en SOA te voorkomen.. en 8/9 van de 10 zullen enkel het condoom weten.
Ik vraag me weleens af waar dit vandaan komt? Is het omdat wij vrouwen de zwanger worden en dat het dus onze verantwoording is? 
In mijn ogen is dat ander; Om een vrouw zwanger te krijgen zijn 2 partijen nodig, een man en een vrouw. Dus ook beide schuld, voor een niet gewenste zwangerschap.

Hoe we de mannen meer zouden kunnen betrekken? Zoals Mirjam666 al noemde, te vragen om mee te helpen herinneren aan de Pil. Meer kennisgeving voor de opties voor de man en dat het niet alleen de verantwoording is van de vrouw, maar dat je toch echt samen zwanger wordt! 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## tantett

ik vind zelf persoonlijk dat de verantwoording voor de anticonceptie zeker bij de vrouw moet liggen de vrouw slikt hem dan ook,het is dus haar volledige verantwoording of ze hem vergeet of niet (mannen hebben der toch geen kaas van gegeten moet wij ook plaatsen en snappen)
Maar vind wel dat als ze een relatie heeft dat de man er van op de hoogte is en de man zelf er genoeg van af hoort te weten welke pil ze slikt en hoe ze die hoort te slikken(aangezien je verschillende soort anticonceptie heb anders dan de pil ook) dus er dan wel uit zijn eigen op zou kunnen wijzen als mevrouw in kwestie het niet netjes bijhoud

----------


## Déylanna

Ik ben het in dit geval zeker met Peetje eens. Zwanger worden doe je (meestal) niet alleen maar zijn er twee voor nodig. De man mag de vrouw zeker wel helpen herinneren aan het nemen van de anticonceptiepil. Als ik lees dat Mirjam66 een uitbrander kreeg van haar man toen de menstruatie uitbleef en ze de pil was vergeten, dan denk ik wel dat het weleens goed zal zijn dat niet de vrouw maar de man aan anticonceptie moet doen. Eens kijken of zij dagelijks netjes de pil slikken en het nooit vergeten.
Dus even kort samengevat: ik vind niet dat de verantwoording voor de anticonceptie alleen bij de vrouw moet liggen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Waar 2 zijn hebben 2 schuld/verantwoordelijkheid is mij altijd verteld. Maar toch is het iets wat (voornamelijk) bij de vrouw wordt neergelegd. Ik heb vroeger wel eens meegemaakt dat ik degene was die (gelukkig) een condoom had en ik let altijd op het feit dat ik de pil elke dag moet innemen. Misschien dat het inderdaad tijd wordt dat de man elke dag een anticonceptie-pil moet innemen die hij niet mag vergeten en altijd standaard een condoom in zijn portomonee heeft. Gelukkig heb ik nu een redeijk oplettende vriend, die mij in mijn stopweek vroeg of ik niet de pil moest innemen aangezien ik dat altijd deed, dus heb ik hem even ingelicht over hoe mijn pil werkt en nu let hij er samen met mij op (dus toch een beetje gezamelijk).

----------

